# Changes in EIRL (no longer such possible, apparently) beginning Feb 16, 2022



## papaia

To Whom It May Concern self-employed: 

"... new measures concerning EIRLs:
Since February 16, 2022, it is no longer possible to choose the status of individual entrepreneur with limited liability (EIRL). However, the existing EIRLs continue to carry out their activities under the same conditions."

I have no idea how it used to be until now, so I'll let other speak to the differences, starting maybe here.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I never did "get" what difference there was (if any) between the EIRL and the EURL - so I expect it is still possible to register as an EURL if you want a single-person business entity. However, one thing this does point out is why anyone looking to set up a business entity should contact their local CCI and their entrepreneur section on their websites. They are government entities and should have the latest and greatest information available on these sorts of things.

Just as a point of trivia, there is also an EARL form. The A stands for Agriculture and is the business entity for farmers working their own land. (Always wondered why all the farmers my husband leases his farmland plots to were named "Earl." <g>)


----------



## EuroTrash

This may give a bit of context EIRL : la suppression du statut est prévue pour 2022
Basically it seems that EIRL was an option they introduced about 10 years ago but a lot of people found it confusing and didn't see the point, and it never really took off.


----------



## Clic Clac

Nouveau statut unique de l'entreprise individuelle | Bpifrance Création


A compter du 15 mai 2022, le nouveau statut unique de l'entrepreneur individuel va entrer en vigueur ce qui marquera également la suppression du statut de l'EIRL. Avec ce nouveau statut unique plus protecteur, le patrimoine de l'entrepreneur individuel sera de plein droit scindé entre biens...




bpifrance-creation.fr


----------

